# big bore kit for 2012 honda foreman 500



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

*Were can i find a big bore kit? And i want to beef up my bottom end *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

See if DSC or B&C racing (both sponsors here) can hook you up.


----------

